# Bison n Barley Soup



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's an easy one using any kind of big game meat.

Bison round steak:


Oh boy:


Bison n Barley Soup

Ingredients:
· 1 lb - bison round steak, 1-inch cubes
· 2 tbsp - butter
· 1/2 cup - onions, chopped
· 2 cloves - garlic, minced
· 4-14 oz can - beef broth
· 1-14 oz can - whole tomatoes, undrained
· 3/4 cup - Quaker Quick Barley
· 1/2 cup - carrots, sliced
· 1/2 cup - celery, sliced
· 1/2 tsp - basil
· 1/2 tsp - salt
· 1 - Bay leaf

Instructions:
· In a large sauce pan melt butter and brown the meat. 
· Add the onion and garlic, cook until the onion is tender.
· Break the tomatoes up into pieces.
· Stir in the remaining ingredients except the barley.
· Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes.
· Add barley and simmer for 15 minutes.

Comments:
· Makes 8 (1 cup) servings.
· Coat the meat with flour for a thicker soup.
· Can substitute ground meat for the round steak.
· Optional: add mixed vegetables.

Make ya some.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Printed that one for my recipe book! Looks good.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds great! I will try it this weekend with some elk steak. I had some back strap last night and it was good, just Johnny Season Salt and simmered in a little butter to medium rare....yummmm.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Sounds great! I will try it this weekend with some elk steak. I had some back strap last night and it was good, just Johnny Season Salt and simmered in a little butter to medium rare....yummmm.


Ok, I made this with elk hind quarter, I doubled the recipe and loaded it up on the vegies by 3x and added cubed potatoes and it turned into more of a stew with the potatoes making it thicker.

It is great, thanks again, I will keep this in the recipe book.;-)

It will be great for a dutch oven stew.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There was a typo in the recipe. 

I changed 1 cup of onions to 1/2 cup.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> There was a typo in the recipe.
> 
> I changed 1 cup of onions to 1/2 cup.
> 
> .


 No such thing as to many onions.:mrgreen:


----------

